# neatworks/neatdesk vs mariner paperless/fujitsu scansnap



## chowmainia (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm looking for a digital document filing system/scanner combination. primarily, i want to use it to store receipts and potentially other important documents. has anyone used either neatworks/neatdesk or the mariner paperless/fujitsu scansnap? does anyone have any recommendations for either of these combinations or additional suggestions?

thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

chowmainia said:


> i'm looking for a digital document filing system/scanner combination. primarily, i want to use it to store receipts and potentially other important documents. has anyone used either neatworks/neatdesk or the mariner paperless/fujitsu scansnap? does anyone have any recommendations for either of these combinations or additional suggestions?
> 
> thanks


I note with interest that the Paperless software is part of the MacUpdate promo bundle right now.

I have no experience with this product, but if you already have the fujitsu scansnap it seems like an incredibly cheap way to go, particularly as there is a free trial available.


----------



## hanjive (Jul 8, 2009)

I've had the opportunity to test drive both apps... after a few days with each, I'll have to give a 2-thumbs up to Neatco's Neatworks for it's overall GUI and the fact that the OCR feature is MUCH more capable over what is offered within Mariner's Paperless. 

I'm using Neatworks For Mac v2.1.2 [a later version is available] with a Fujitsu ScanSnap S300M. I came across a helpful URL

```
http://www.documentsnap.com/how-to-use-neatco-neatworks-with-fujitsu-scansnap/
```
 that walks you thru the process of getting Neatworks software to work with the ScanSnap software so the scans go DIRECTLY into Neatworks. 

Neatworks isn't 100% as I'd like it to be, yet it has less room to grow and improve over Paperless in its current form.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone have any updates for this topic?

I'm thinking of buying paperless since its half off now. I have still heard nothing but terrible things about the neatco software. Paperless looks ok, but I'm having trouble getting the OCR to read any of my receipts.


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

Jason H said:


> Anyone have any updates for this topic?
> 
> I'm thinking of buying paperless since its half off now. I have still heard nothing but terrible things about the neatco software. Paperless looks ok, but I'm having trouble getting the OCR to read any of my receipts.


I can echo those terrible things, client has been through three neat-receipts scanners with artifacting on each one, on a lark we tested one with the Windows version of the software and no problems. Customer service was less than helpful.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

MacMagicianJunior said:


> I can echo those terrible things, client has been through three neat-receipts scanners with artifacting on each one, on a lark we tested one with the Windows version of the software and no problems. Customer service was less than helpful.


The post by "hanjive" I think is the only positive thing anyone has ever said about neatco.


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

I've owned NeatWorks since July '08 when it was NeatReceipts. I've got one of their original silver scanners that at the time, only came with Windows software. Although I was able to download the Mac software for free.

The Mac version was initially pretty rough but it did the job somewhat. It's got a lot better over the years. I haven't had any problems with my scanner. I did have a couple issues with the software over the years (one last year and one yesterday) and both where resolved the next day by the support team. So, I personally haven't had any issues with the support. Yesterday's issue was me formatting my drive and dragging the app over from a back up, then realizing I could no longer locate my product key. :lmao: My previous issue was the software got to the point where I could no longer open it as it took 20 minutes to open. Tech support suspected I had a corrupted library so gave me instructions to create a new one and get all my old data into the new library. That was last year I believe and I haven't had any issues since that.

What I like about Paperless is that you can assign different items on a receipt to different categories. That would be super useful for those Costco shopping trips that have groceries, electronics, etc on the receipt. The main problem I had with Paperless is that it didn't OCR documents and seemed poor at OCR on receipts. The #1 thing that makes NeatWorks useful for me, is the ability to do a search for text and find the particular document or receipt I am looking for. I don't believe Paperless OCRs documents at all, just receipts and doesn't do as good a job as NeatWorks does.

Also, Paperless was really poor at bringing in info from the receipt, totals for example were never, ever brought in (perhaps it's not designed to do that). NeatWorks does a reasonably good job of giving me a total and putting in my correct category and store name which gives me less to fill in. For the week I tried Paperless, there was always more for me to enter on a receipt.

I want Paperless to be better than NeatWorks so I keep waiting for these updates.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

Have used both. Started with Neatworks and found that very poor especially the software. Although recent updates have improved a couple of things still very buggy. 

Went to Fujitsu ScanSnap and very happy with it. I do not do much OCR with it however as my usage is mostly for storing documents and getting rid of clutter. 

Depending upon the ScanSnap you are getting, a version of Acrobrat pro is included which makes it quite a low cost solution.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

SnowDX said:


> The Mac version was initially pretty rough but it did the job somewhat. It's got a lot better over the years.


This has been my experience with NeatWorks as well. When I first bought it the software was terrible. It crashed all the time. They've improved it since then and now it works well most of the time. 

The Neat scanner has always worked ok and I don't have any complaints about its performance. It's not the best scanner in the world but it isn't designed to be. 

I use Paperless for my business documents and while it works well, it isn't as complete a program as NeatWorks. The way NeatWorks handles business cards is far superior to Paperless. I prefer the UI of NeatWorks to Paperless. 

I also have the FuJitsu ScanSnap S1500M and it is amazing. It quickly scans both sides at once. The paper feed rarely jams and it can handle everything from business cards to receipts to full documents. This is by far the best document scanner I have ever used. It's far better than my Canon MP830 all-in-one.

In my opinion, the best solution would be a ScanSnap with NeatWorks.


----------



## sydcansam (Jan 6, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a ScanSnap S1500 for my home office, but can't stand the look of the off white S1500M version. I much prefer the grey/black version.

Does anyone know if the grey/black version is compatible with Macs? I've noticed Fuji's site you need to request the ScanSnap software... Can I request the Mac version of the ScanSnap software?

As for Paperless Vs. Neatworks; I am holding out for a Neatworks update that resolves some of the major issues I've been hearing about people having with V3. Does anyone know if there are plans to update NeatWorks for Mac to V4? (or are the Mac and PC versions already the same?)


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

We have both the regular sized ScanSnap (from a few years ago - I think there's an updated model now) and the smaller one that we travel with (on the road weeks at a time and need to organize receipts etc.). We can't recommend these machines highly enough.

Hubby uses PDF Pen to do the OCRing, but just the built-in ScanSnap manager works fine for scanning. He scans, OCRs then files himself. (Not a complete document organization system.)

As for compatible versions, I believe model that ends in an -M is meant for Macs. At least that's how it was when we bought.


----------



## straightener (Jan 27, 2011)

(Does anyone know if the grey/black version is compatible with Macs? I've noticed Fuji's site you need to request the ScanSnap software... Can I request the Mac version of the ScanSnap software? )[/QUOTE said:


> The 1500 series of Fujitsu will work on either a mac or a pc. If you want the black and grey version it will work on the MAC and the fujitsu software will work for either the mac or pc as both are on the same disk. I have the black and grey working on my mbp. However, be aware that the additional software is Mac or PC specific, including Adobe Pro. So you will get the PC version of Adobe with the black Fujitsu


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

After spending over 30 hours this week assembling my expenses for tax year 2010 I've decided that I'm going to purchase a fuji snapscan when I'm in the USA next month ~ $400 USD no tax. Just this past week a new version of paperless was released and I'm pretty sure that's the route I'm taking. Can't see myself doing too much OCR but fuji bundles adobe into their offering. 

Anyone upgrade to the new version of paperless?


----------

